

Free Python Book for Office Workers: Automate the Boring Stuff with Python - AlSweigart
http://automatetheboringstuff.com

======
aitoehigie
[https://kickass.to/automate-the-boring-stuff-with-python-
pra...](https://kickass.to/automate-the-boring-stuff-with-python-practical-
programming-for-total-beginners-t10578362.html)

------
richerlariviere
With Python 3. YESSSSS

